# I'm losing Rasboras, and I'm afraid others may be sick.



## darkhymn (Dec 16, 2014)

This is a crosspost from another forum. I think most pertinent information is present. I'm too tired to rewrite all of this in a new format.

1. I have a 20g tall with 5 Harlequin Rasboras, a bristlenose pleco, and a honey gourami. Formerly, there were eight rasboras. Two or three weeks ago, I moved tanks from a 10g to the 20 tall. At that time, I introduced three new rasboras and the gourami to the existing five rasboras and the pleco. For a week or so this seemed fine. Then we woke up one morning to a dead rasbora on our filter intake. A few days later, another one. Today, a third began swimming erratically, became lethargic, and sort of crash landed upside down in one of my plants, and could not move after that.. It labored for a while, and when dislodged, sank to the bottom of the tank. We decided to euthanize rather than watch it suffer. Prior to being netted, it had turned a milky white. Now, another fish is struggling to swim. It had been flipping onto its back, refused to eat and was swimming erratically. Now it has moved to the bottom of the tank and clamped its pectoral fins, and is just holding position. Since I began typing this, a second has joined the first at tank bottom and a third is flicking. Additionally, I observed my pleco flicking earlier.
2. Parameters according to my API liquid tests are 0-0-10, temperature is 79 degrees F, pH test strips on my local water have tested at 7.6 in the past. I do not have any left at the moment, nor can I afford to purchase any. GH/KH are unknowns.
3. Currently working with a 20g, tank has been up three weeks, using the ac50, the gravel, and about 7 gallons of water from the 10. Tank is for all intents and purposes cycled.
4. Filter is an AC50 hang on back, 200gph.
5. There are currently 7 fish. Five harlequin rasboras, a bristlenose pleco and a honey gourami.
6. Did a 75% change the day the second fish died (Friday?) Had another large change planned for today (Tuesday), probably to the order of 50%. My normal schedule is about 7 gallons (35%) every Friday.
7. The three fish that have now already passed had been in the community for from about a week and a half to three weeks. The surviving rasboras and the pleco have been in the community for about four months. The gourami came in with the new fish. They were acclimated over the course of a few hours, simply floated in the tank water and then introduced directly, which I know is poor practice.
8. At the time of the switch to the 20g tank, I switched to Prime from tetra aquasafe, added a new piece of (thoroughly rinsed) plastic decor as well as an older, rinsed archway.
9. I feed Omega One color flakes, omega one veggie rounds, and occasional blanched greens or zucchini. Overfeeding has been somewhat common, as I was dialing in on how much to feed the larger community.

There are no distinguishing marks or discoloration. The rasbora I lost today had turned a milky white just before passing, such that its black wedge was almost indistinguishable from the rest of it, but returned to a more normal coloration sometime between netting and disposal.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Only times I'm very sorry.
But a white coating can be Oodinium, but with delicate barbels it is usually costia. A skin parasite. In modern times also referred to as Ichthyobodo.
In the initial stage treatable with salt.
If it is already advanced, it is very difficult.


----------

